# Greece Super league Kerkyra - Skoda Xanthi



## bet-on-arme.gr (Mar 11, 2012)

Kerkyra - Skoda Xanthi  my pick is goal-goal 2,10 odd

I believe that Corfu has the first word in the game because that is burned to escape from the bottom of the standings. Xanthi is a very good team but passes deformer period. Good for Xanthi is the return of the first scorer Markofski. I will not risk it to the point as groups that are deforme xekolane sometime and do a victory there, not waiting for anyone. Xanthi has 5 consecutive defeats and I am a bit skeptical. I bet to score and the 2 groups, Corfu plays attacking football and Xanthi with Markofski will have several chances to hit with counterattacks.


----------

